# Car thread



## maverick06 (Feb 15, 2013)

-Cars I have (or want): The opportunity to show off or dream in public
-First Cars: Same idea, but hopefully with a little more humility
-Projects: What are you up to on your car- and how, or why you are doing it.
...or anything else you can come up with that has to do with things that go vroom.

Ladies and Gentlemen, start your engines!

Cars I have - 99 Jetta TDI (175k miles, 53 mpg)
Wife - 2010 Dodge Caravan SXT (faster than my jetta)
First car - 86 Jetta TDI
Past cars - 98 jetta TDI.
(notice a pattern)

Cars I want - 2009+ Porsche cayman PDK with chrono package. Probably on the "buy" list in 2 to 3 years.... I hope...


----------



## nate379 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cars I have...

05 Jetta TDI
05 Lotus Elise
98 Dodge 2500 CTD
98 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 4.0L
98 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 5.9L 

Let's not even get into what I have owned, it'd be a LONG list.

First was an 85 Chev S-10 Blazer 4x4.

Want... I'd like to be able to replace my pickup with something a bit newer.  Starting to get long in the tooth with ~235,000 miles on it.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 15, 2013)

yea, I like bright color MOPARS


----------



## rottiman (Feb 15, 2013)

My current rides.  I couldn't even begin to list past rides...............


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's the toy I sold about 4 years ago now. Played around with it for about 9 years. 











Here's my current project / toy.  Done a lot of work to it since this pic was taken, although the most visible would be tube bumpers.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 15, 2013)

1952 Thunderbird    1977 Cadillac Hearse October ride


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 15, 2013)

1st car - '94 ford tempo 4 speed
2-3cars, 89 Corsica, 2000 Chevy Tracker
Current Car - 2006 Mini Cooper S

Dream car - no question.... 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 - not a kit car, a REAL one


----------



## fossil (Feb 15, 2013)

This was fun (6th motorcycle, 2nd H-D)...sold it 3 years ago. Too many others to mention. (Just traded in my old trusty 1994 Jeep Grand Cherokee on a '13 Volvo xc60 T6 awd.)


----------



## fossil (Feb 15, 2013)

Hope to get this finished before I'm too old to drive


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 15, 2013)

pen said:


> Here's the toy I sold about 4 years ago now. Played around with it for about 9 years.


 
My Buddy had a Conquest that looked just like that... That's probably the most "forgotten" sports car


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> My Buddy had a Conquest that looked just like that... That's probably the most "forgotten" sports car


 
+10 points!  Not many people recognize what it was by name!  

Fun car, well ahead of it's time with many features.

Hated to sell it, but couldn't stand to bastardize it and mitsu wasn't making parts anymore and the aftermarket stuff sucked.  The guy I sold it too, sold it again last summer.  It's somewhere down in Georgia and the owner called me 3x last year asking questions and shooting the bull.  Definitely a cult following, albeit a small one, for those who appreciate what that car is.

You made my day dex.

pen


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

fossil said:


> This was fun (6th motorcycle, 2nd H-D)...sold it 3 years ago. Too many others to mention. (Just traded in my old trusty 1994 Jeep Grand Cherokee on a '13 Volvo xc60 T6 awd.)
> 
> View attachment 93843


 
My BIL has a '93 that he has jacked up, done engine work too, does mudder stuff with, etc. While I help him with the jeep, and I'll admit it can't seem to be killed, there's days that I wish it would have been!  I hate working on them things when they are driven through hell. 

Looking forward to hearing your take on the volvo. Was curious as to what you purchased.

Great bike pic btw!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

First car: 1950 Chevrolet Deluxe 2 door. Blue Flame six with babbit rods instead of inserts. Stuffed a 283 CID with two four barrels into it. It got totaled in one hell of a wreck. At the very minute at lunch time that the high school was raising the student driving safety flag that would stay up until a student had a wreck. The flag came back down that day. 

Most fun car: 1970 Challenger 440 Six Pack. That Six Pack won a lot of six packs on back road quarter mile runs. And ended up one night in the Plainview, Texas impound lot. You can guess where I ended up. I was sitting on the hood smoking a cig when they caught up. Ran out of gas.

Current car: 1995 Suburban 454 3/4 ton 4X4. Ain't fast but could pull hell up a mountain.

Dream car: A van at the old folks home with comfortable seats.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 15, 2013)

pen said:


> +10 points!  Not many people recognize what it was by name!
> 
> Fun car, well ahead of it's time with many features.
> 
> ...



My buddy in high school had the one I spoke of, but a buddy at work has 2 purple (there literally purple) ones that he is trying to make one good one (manual trans). 

Way ahead of its time. It was a Poor mans Porsche. And a FAST one at that!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> has 2 purple (there literally purple)


 
The Challenger was purple with black vinyl top. Dodge called the color "Plum Crazy".


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2013)

First car was a '56 Packard Clipper - 352, 2 spd torque convertor, self-leveling torsion bar suspension and 150# bumpers. No one argued with that beast in an intersection. Current vehicles. Prius, VW Eurovan camper, Ford Ranger pickup.


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The Challenger was purple with black vinyl top. Dodge called the color "Plum Crazy".


 
Ya shoulda kept it


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 15, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> 1st car - '94 ford tempo 4 speed
> 2-3cars, 89 Corsica, 2000 Chevy Tracker
> Current Car - 2006 Mini Cooper S
> 
> Dream car - no question.... 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 - not a kit car, a REAL one


 

Now you're talking Only thing is, I would want to drive the one I own...so it would probably be a superperformance. Yeah, baby!

Owned a 72 400 GTO and a 70 Duster. (And a bunch of other more practical cars/trucks.)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

pen said:


> Ya shoulda kept it


 
I got transferred and got a company car. Left it behind for my boss to sell for me. He drove it once and it scared the hell out of him. He said "That is an engine with two doors bolted onto it!".


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I got transferred and got a company car. Left it behind for my boss to sell for me. He drove it once and it scared the hell out of him. He said "That is an engine with two doors bolted onto it!".


 
I stand by my original statement


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

fossil said:


> Hope to get this finished before I'm too old to drive
> 
> View attachment 93844
> View attachment 93845


 
That'll make hauling wood a lot more fun 

Love the flat head!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 16, 2013)

Heh, heh, first car was a Chevy 4-door, 1951, straight 6 and a 3 on the tree. Yes, it was a tank.
Current is a '93 Geo Prism, 196K and going strong. I love this car, 'cause if I get wiped out by an out-of-state idiot going 70 down the hill, I won't worry about it.
Dream car- pristine Subaru 1982 GL-3 hatchback, with hi-lo transfer case. Beige color, just like my old one. Awesome car.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Dream car - no question.... 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 - not a kit car, a REAL one


 


yooperdave said:


> Now you're talking Only thing is, I would want to drive the one I own...so it would probably be a superperformance. Yeah, baby!


 
+2 Always dreamed of a 427 Cobra. Has to be white on blue racing stripes.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2013)

First car - 82 Honda Accord 5 speed
Current car - 03 Acura RSX Type S
Wife - 08 Honda Pilot SE 4x4

Next car for me has to be 4 doors for the kids and auto  so my wife can drive it. I'd get a G37 (if I could stand the mpg) or 3 series ( if I could stand the price and the breakdowns) but most likely will get the new Honda Accord.

Dream cars? Too many...
427 Cobra
Gen 2 vette
early 70s Alfa Spider
Honda S2000
Any 911 or a late model Boxster
Anything red with a prancing horse
M3 / M5
A model T (really early with lots of brass work)

Or Jay Leno's entire collection


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> 1st car - '94 ford tempo 4 speed
> 2-3cars, 89 Corsica, 2000 Chevy Tracker
> Current Car - 2006 Mini Cooper S
> 
> Dream car - no question.... 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 - not a kit car, a REAL one


Wow, you set the standards high there.....
My buddy at work has an AC Cobra kit car with a REAL Ford 427 side-oiler and toploader 4 speed (with the factory drag racing ratio gears in it), that's as close to real as most can get.  However, he DOES also own a 1967 Shelby GT 500 with the 428 Super Cobra Jet.....and it is REAL........

Some people have all the cool toys!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> *First car: 1950 Chevrolet Deluxe 2 door.*


 Did you buy that car brand new, BB?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Did you buy that car brand new, BB?


 
I tried but they wouldn't sell to a two year old.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 16, 2013)

First car: 1970 VW Bug (Herbie). It was white but rusted out when I got it as a hand-me-down/it-won't-ever-run from my parents. My cousin and I ground off all of the rust and painted the trunk and hood glossy back. Then we finished it up by painting the wheels John Deere yellow. Drove that car down to Daytona Beach when I was 18 on
Spring Break with two buddies. Good Times.

Last car: 2006 VW Golf TDI. Traded it in at 140k. I put a hitch on it and hauled at least two dozen cords of wood (1/4 cord per load) over the years. Nearly 50 mpg when not hauling wood. I loved that car, but it couldn't make it up the steep driveway in the winter after we moved. Hated VW's expensive parts, and the stupid timing belt expense.

Current vehicle: 2012 Ford Escape with a V6 and hitch. There's nothing that I don't like about this vehicle. The mileage is low to mid 20's, but I drive a lot less now. Hauls wood, goes up the driveway with ease and does everything I need it to. It's my dream vehicle, but I have modest dreams for vehicles.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 16, 2013)

first car...Chevy Citation (aptly named)
fav car...1985 Saab 900s (4 door sedan style)
current car 08 Ford Escape.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> Hope to get this finished before I'm too old to drive
> 
> View attachment 93844
> View attachment 93845


 
Ooooooo, with the flattie, I like it....


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 16, 2013)

pen said:


> +10 points! Not many people recognize what it was by name!
> 
> Fun car, well ahead of it's time with many features.
> 
> ...


 
Why does it remind me so much of a Mustang SVO?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The Challenger was purple with black vinyl top. Dodge called the color "Plum Crazy".


Same color as the '71 my buddy built into a 440 six-pack clone.  He sold that car (this was around '04-'05) but had owned quite a few great Mopars in his day.  Even rolled a nice '68/69 (can't remember! ) Road Runner.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 16, 2013)

oh, dream car....68-69 Dodge Super B...i like that car...its purty and not too big, or Saab Sonnet with 2 stroker....crazy car with giant lawnmower engine.


----------



## 343amc (Feb 16, 2013)

First car: 1985 Chevy S-10. One of the wonders of mid 80s General Motors engineering. 2.5L "Iron Duck" engine, auto trans, heavy duty payload package (claims 1500 pounds, yeah right) and a 3.73 rear end. Radio delete, vinyl flooring. I still own it and its my wood/pellet hauler as well as general runaround truck. It has carpet and a radio now. Only 128,000 miles. I gave up trying to drive that in the winter as it was horrible on snowy roads, even with weight in the back, so I picked up a 1984 Olds Omega for $100 at about the same time. That had the 2.5L engine also, a 4 speed manual, and air conditioning compliments of missing floorboards. There was a car that couldn't hardly get out of its own way, but I drove the heck out of it.

Current daily driver: 2007 Chevy Impala. Not a bad car, gets about 30 MPG highway. That was the replacement for the 99 Alero that I drove for 200,000 miles. My wife drives a 2004 Envoy. Nice to have something around with 4WD.

My toy: 1969 AMC Javelin, 343 V8, 'Go Pack' and 'Rally Pack' gauges. Almost 100% stock except it has a Mallory electronic ignition, one wire alternator (came with the car, didn't want to swap out the wiring harness to undo what was butchered over the years), headers, and Keystone rims instead of the factory originals. The rims were on it when I bought it. Even has vacuum wipers. Can't beat those if you get stuck out in a rainstorm.

Dream car, money being no object, would be a 69 Plymouth Superbird. I'd gladly take a 78 Smokey and the Bandit edition Trans Am also.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2013)

Have- 2009 Ford Ranger Super Cab 4X4 & 1998 HD Softail Custom w/ HO kit. 1975 Internationl 200 pick up, 1 ton, 4X4 w 8' mason dump body(needs clutch now)
First car- 1968 GTO - by far the coolest car I ever owned, still my favorite. Totaled it 2x, still have a bunch of parts.
Past cars/trucks- 1973 Ford F100- beast of a truck, rotted away before it ever stopped running. 1980 Ford F250 w/ Utility body- a mere tank. 1983 Ford F250 4X4. 1999 Ford Ranger Sport 4x2, 2003 Ranger 4x2 4cyl. 30 mpg lil truck.
Want to won- 1968 GTO again, missing it ever since. & Kit chopper Big Bear or equivalent.
I'd also like to get a nice loader with extenda-hoe for playing around the property.
Photo of me & the "Goat" Senior prom 1983, and the Hawg
Wish I could find a good picture of the GTO.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, that has to be the picture of the year Hog! You look great.

I think I found your car:


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2013)

LOL well I was 17 yrs old. In much better shape than now. Yeap thats the 68, just missing the hidden headlights, which I have 2 bumpers with the hidden headlight setups. Wish I had the cash, I dream of driving my Goat again. Thanks BG, brings back great memories.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wow, you set the standards high there.....
> My buddy at work has an AC Cobra kit car with a REAL Ford 427 side-oiler and toploader 4 speed (with the factory drag racing ratio gears in it), that's as close to real as most can get.  However, he DOES also own a 1967 Shelby GT 500 with the 428 Super Cobra Jet.....and it is REAL........
> 
> Some people have all the cool toys!


The owner of a local car dealership owns an original Shelby.  There is a SC driving club around here too, kit cars on VW pans but I look to see when their driving dates are so I can stand in my driveway seeing 40-50 of the cruise by....as my hubby just shakes his head at me, doesn't get it


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 16, 2013)

my heaps:

At the doors of summit racing, It was on display for a month a couple summers ago.









my 86 gt vert,  39K mile georgia car.  just your average 650hp drop top.






and my 66 notch.  currently undergoing full resto and will be powerd by a 2011 shebly GT500 supercharged motor and 6 speed trans when it is all done.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

My first car, and I wish I had her back, was this '74  Comet GT.  It was my first motor build, too.  Had a '68 302 with a 625 Edelbrock carburetor, and a close ratio Toploader 4 speed mated to a 4;11 rear diff.  Little bugger ran good, had lots and lots of fun in that car. 







Sold her in '96, when wifey and I got engaged.....had to buy a house so bye-bye went the Comet.....wish I had her back.

lots of cars after that, even had '68 and 69'  Cougars (was gonna restore the '68 but baby #2 came along.......byb-bye '68 Cougar), now I have the ol' 1949 Willys Overland 4x4 wagon project (It's around 50% complete) in the barn awaiting it's finishing (had baby #3 and a house renovation put that on hold).  I put another '68 302 in that Willys too, but I think I'm going to put a Cummins 4bt or 6bt in the wagon so I can use Biodiesel in it.......that project is slated to commence this coming winter...


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2013)

My Dad's mechanic down in CT owned ... Probably still owns ... A GT40 continuation car. I never got a ride  but he did start it up for us in the shop once. Real race setup so it was like an airplane startup checklist, water pump switch on, radiator fan switch on, fuel pump switch on, etc.  D$*%&% nice car.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

jharkin said:


> My Dad's mechanic down in CT owned ... Probably still owns ... A GT40 continuation car. I never got a ride  but he did start it up for us in the shop once. Real race setup so it was like an airplane startup checklist, water pump switch on, radiator fan switch on, fuel pump switch on, etc. D$*%&% nice car.


Nothing like a GT40....the cream of the Ford crop right there....and I am a die-hard Ford guy (who drives a GMC 2500 truck!).  A local dealer owned (and occasionally drove around) the new version (Ford GT), what an awesome car.....

He passed away with cancer a while back.  I know his son and his nephew well, I'll have to ask him what happened to all the cars.  This guy was a die hard Ford man, he had a collection of MINT CONDITION Ford and Mercury musclecars that you just wouldn't believe.......I imagine the kids still have them in the barn, this post has me reminded of those cars and has spiked my curiousity....


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2013)

The only muscle car I've owned was a 67 Barracuda Formula S. That was a fun car. Made in Canada, it was setup and sold to England for rally racing. 4 speed + limited slip and beefed up bearings, clutch and brakes. I got it through a sergeant that brought it back to the states. It handled great and was a mean snow machine too.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Currently: big Subaru fan. Driving a 2005 WRX and 2010 Forester.

For a north american type dream car: I would love either of my buddy's fathers cars: 2007 Shelby GT500 or his hotrod. He took a flatbed from Nova Scotia (Canada) to Kansas City to get the Shelby. The following year he took it on the flatbed to Shelby American in Vegas to have it modded and become a numbered car.
	

		
			
		

		
	






His hotrod is also renown to have over 1000 HP and be street legal. And it took roughly 1 year to build!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Check out the article in a hot rodding mag. http://canadianhotrods.com/features.php?action=hotPage&pageNum=9&ID=28


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Currently: big Subaru fan. Driving a 2005 WRX and 2010 Forester.
> 
> For a north american type dream car: I would love either of my buddy's fathers cars: 2007 Shelby GT500 or his hotrod. He took a flatbed from Nova Scotia (Canada) to Kansas City to get the Shelby. The following year he took it on the flatbed to Shelby American in Vegas to have it modded and become a numbered car.
> 
> ...


Sweet Snake!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Not too bad for a 1 year build eh? When he started the hotrod I thought my ears were going to blow. It whistled like a jet engine for the first 4 seconds and then it turned over. He said that the injectors were lining up (the faint whistle sound). I was told that when they play with the pullies they can get almost 1300 Hp.

Andrew


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing but good old basic iron here.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> Nothing but good old basic iron here.


Hey, at least they are FORDS!! Love that old Falcon Ranchero! My buddy had a '64 Falcon Sprint clone, 289 4 speed car....that was a fun one to cruise around in!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 20, 2013)

Worst piece of crap I ever owned but damn it was fast and sexy


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 20, 2013)

First Car (not my pic)


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 20, 2013)

This is my brother's car.  Guess that's why I'm fond of the old mopar cars.  

I've had a dozen cars over the years.   Jetta was the second worst.   Honda wagon was awesome.   Now I have an '04 Dodge dakota.   I really have what I want, I just wish it was better on gas.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2013)

I really, really miss that Challenger of mine. Or maybe I just miss being 22 years old. 

It's best speeding ticket was for 123 in a 70 MPH zone.


----------



## rdust (Feb 20, 2013)

First car was an 85 Mustang GT, have owned countless Mustangs since. Current beater is a 98 Camry for bouncing back and forth to work, an 04 Silverado, the wife drives an 07 G6 and my current Mustang/toy is an 84 coupe with a stroked 351W(410) with nitrous.

I don't really have a specific dream car, I'm a "car" guy and the list is endless. My current wants are a Cadillac CTS-V and an HD2500 Crew Cab with a Durmax to replace the 04 Silverado. I haven't bought a "fun" car since I moved out to the country in 07, I hate to tear a nice car up on all the dirt roads.


----------



## rdust (Feb 20, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> my 86 gt vert, 39K mile georgia car. just your average 650hp drop top.


 
Nice vert! I'm a big softy for an 85/86 Mustang GT.(love all the 4 eye cars) I had an 87 vert with a 351W in it, it was a bottom 10 second car, I didn't want to put a full cage(had a 6 point bar) in it so I sold the roller and built my current coupe. I should've kept that one.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 20, 2013)

rdust said:


> Nice vert! I'm a big softy for an 85/86 Mustang GT.(love all the 4 eye cars) I had an 87 vert with a 351W in it, it was a bottom 10 second car, I didn't want to put a full cage(had a 6 point bar) in it so I sold the roller and built my current coupe. I should've kept that one.


 

This is the 10th 85/86 car I've owned... I wanted to build a 10 second 86 notch when i found this one.. Guy couldn't sell it and was going to part it out... I fell in love. This was also the first Vert i've ever owned... started off as a 306 carb'd setup from the previous owner.. then i swapped it backto EFI. Then I got an Alternative auto built 342 with a sportsman block and added a fresh rebuilt Vortech V1 with an SI impeller. Should make its first 1/4 mile pass this spring. Hoping for consitent 10.50's on 17" drag radials... car has a light weight treament, so I might be close......I've owned it 8 years now and only put 240 miles on it (carbed 289).. I've moved 6 times and had other projects... bought my house last fall and finally have a place to finish it. Best part is, there is a track 10-12 minutes away....

I'm a gearhead...gasoline, two stroke mix and diesel fuel running through my veins.. I like my mustangs, but there won't be a day there isn't a chevy truck as my workhorse...




I'm seriously considering putting an LS motor into my other 86 notch.... I'd never hear the end of it, but anyone that can't see the LS's potential is biased and brand based.

after 298K on the last 5.3, (that I still swear ran better than my 08)... and a couple 6.0L work trucks, I got spoiled...then reality hit and they got us 2500HD hemi's...what a joke of a truck.. motor make no usable torque for a work/towing/economy truck


----------



## rdust (Feb 20, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Then I got an Alternative auto built 342 with a sportsman block and added a fresh rebuilt Vortech V1 with an SI impeller. Should make its first 1/4 mile pass this spring. Hoping for consitent 10.50's on 17" drag radials....


 
You can't go wrong with Lido, he builds some fast street cars.  He's tuned countless numbers of my buddies car.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 21, 2013)

My 86 Vert came from  guy named scott jakey in Macolm Mi....


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Worst piece of crap I ever owned but damn it was fast and sexy


All 107hp of it, man that thing must have made all the boys cry.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> It's best speeding ticket was for 123 in a 70 MPH zone.​


 
'87 Mustang GT 5.0L, 106 in a 45 (It was long, straight, 6 lanes wide, and 12:30am. ) I didn't tell the officer I had already lifted for a few seconds before he tagged me.


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2013)

To get 0-60 in 5.5 seconds and 40 mpg it must have been pretty light.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not a Starion?



pen said:


> +10 points! Not many people recognize what it was by name!
> 
> Fun car, well ahead of it's time with many features.
> 
> ...


----------



## nate379 (Feb 21, 2013)

My Lotus is literally that. Car weighs 2000lbs with me in it and makes about 300hp.  It has 2 doors but riding with 2 people isn't that comfortable.... I can roll down the passenger window without even stretching!



BrotherBart said:


> He said "That is an engine with two doors bolted onto it!".


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> All 107hp of it, man that thing must have made all the boys cry.


Didn't need a lot of horsepower. I grew up on an island.  No place to open her up and it was all about the corners.   That car was was light and had wings. And yes I made the boys cry


----------



## rdust (Feb 21, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> My 86 Vert came from guy named scott jakey in Macolm Mi....


 
Damn I knew that car looked familiar! The seats in my coupe came from that car.  I "think" I gave him a stock hood in exchange.  When I seen the picture I had to do a double take, I looked at your location cause I thought it was his car. I can't remember everything exactly but the last time I seen that car it was sitting in his garage with no oil pressure or something like that, his wife wanted me to fix it for his birthday?? as a surprise but I guess she didn't like my price quote.  Is that picture in front of his garage or yours, that's another reason I thought it was his car, it looked like his house.

Small world.......


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 21, 2013)

my brother and I did landscaping for a fairly "well to do" gent back in the day and he was a car guy...he had a Cobra kit car (blue), but a real GT500(red with white stripes), that he would not even start in his garage for fear that he would leave rubber of something on the garage floor, made evil kinda sound when it idled...he would have us push it out into the drive. His fav, and daily driver, was an Audi quatttro wagon...he loved that thing...ugly as sin.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Worst piece of crap I ever owned but damn it was fast and sexy


 

Oh boy... For a couple years of College I drove the *non-*Shelby version of that thing.  the 82 Honda was dead and I only had a couple hundred bucks to buy a car.  Even though its 90hp was a step UP from the Hondas 72hp, it felt slow as molasses. The handling was  scary with the solid rear axle, I overheated the unvented disk brakes just going down a hill once (also scary) and the rubery manual shift linkage broke while driving - one of many times that car stranded me.

Also nearly impossible to start below 40F even with a working choke mechanism.  Burned out 2 starters in as many years.


But the thing did have 240k miles on it.


----------



## fredarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> First Car (not my pic)


I had one of these too, same color! It was a 1972. It was my second car, the first was a 1966 Volvo 122S.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a few 1966-67 Volvo 122S wagons. Great cars.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 26, 2013)

1st car...1969 Chevelle bought it with 50,000 miles on it from a little old lady who only drove it on Sunday, literally..well virtually literally...loved that car...first real girlfriend got in that car, first real make-out session in that car, only took me 6 months to wreck it......miss that car....which leads me to my dream car....I would kill to have that car back, was 100% stock with a 307.

Current cars a 2007 Subaru Forester and a 2006 Chevy 4x4 Silverado.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2013)

Moving right along with the theme of this thread, CARS, I came across this in the paper. Old enough to remember MOST of them even the Laurel & Hardy ride...

http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/features/the-100-greatest-movie-and-tv-cars-of-all-time.html


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

First car was a 1970 Dodge Dart.

Current:
99 Dodge 1500 4x4
01 Jeep Grand Cherokee
Just sold the Packard
and YES - I own a 73 Challenger.

On my drool list:
1970 426 Hemi convertible Challenger and a brand New SRT8 Challenger painted the same color as my 73. A Lamborghini Countach would also be on the short list.

I don't have any current pics (its almost done), but this color is awesome in the sunlight.  It changes shades:


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> 1970 426 Hemi convertible Challenger​


You moving to Miami? 

Maybe Cheech Marin will ride shotgun.

OK, I know Nash's car was a '71 but close enough right?


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 27, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> You moving to Miami?
> 
> Maybe Cheech Marin will ride shotgun.
> 
> OK, I know Nash's car was a '71 but close enough right?


 
Close... 71 Barracuda.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> Close... 71 Barracuda.


 That's right, it was a 'cuda not a challenger. Doh.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 28, 2013)

This was in the garage of the investment house we just bought, they transferred title of it with the purchase. It is a kit car, 56 MG on a 72 VW frame. Fun little car to drive though.


----------

